
Sixty children referred to UK Government counter-terrorism programme every week - DanBC
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/sixty-children-referred-to-governments-counter-terrorism-programme-every-week-a7496966.html
======
afarrell
I'm glad there is something of this general shape, but the devil is in the
details. It has the potential to be a tool of oppression and we should be
constantly vigilant against that. However, Having some way to report concern
about somebody being drawn into terrorist organisations is important to the
goal of keeping people from getting their legs blown off.

I'd be interested to read a more detailed report about potential avenues for
abuse and safeguards against that.

------
DanBC
Posting this because the UK has some pretty unpleasant law at the moment, and
it's not bizarre to suggest they might extend the snooper's charter stuff and
the PREVENT agenda stuff to force service providers to report people watching
certain materials.

About the OP: Some of these children are undoubtedly the victims of abusive
parents. Here's a nice example (also because the decision was written so that
it could be mostly understood by the children involved in the case)
[http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWFC/HCJ/2016/9.html](http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWFC/HCJ/2016/9.html)
But still, it's disturbing that so many people are on the lists. So far less
than 1,000 UK citizens have travelled out of the UK for terrorist purposes.

~~~
jimnotgym
They are already extending the snoopers charter. The Digital Economy bill is
going through parliament at an amazing rate. It talks a lot about saving kids
from porn, but actually introduces internet censorship into the UK!!! This
government has no concept of human rights

------
dogma1138
"Where an ideology was identified and recorded, just over half, or around 54%,
of referrals related to Islamist extremism. Nearly one in 10 referrals was
linked to far-right extremism."

So <10% are "far right" what makes up the other nearly 40%?

------
dromen
It sounds like they're incentivizing citizen informants. Nothing reminiscent
of the DDR there.

~~~
mtmail
DDR is German for GDR an likely a reference to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informal_collaborators_(East_G...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informal_collaborators_\(East_Germany\))

